# Stump Grinder recommendations



## Capt.kramer (Apr 25, 2022)

Looking into getting into the stump grinding business and looking for input on what machines people recommend as well as any other business advice. I am currently a full time firefighter and this would only be part time for supplemental income. There is a 2020 Toro stx-38 for sale in my area that has my interest. Thanks


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 26, 2022)

There is a great deal of good advice on that topic; have you read some of the other posts?

It's not that we don't wish to help, but this is such a common question that we kinda get tired of posting the same stuff. Try some of these threads:






advice purchasing stump grinder


Hi, I would like to get into stump grinding part time. I was wondering if anyone had advice what to purchase or stay away from. I also was looking at used equipment. Would anyone recommend how many hours used on a machine is a lot? I want to try and stay away from a purchase that is going to be...




www.arboristsite.com










Walk behind stump grinder to start business ?


Hi there ! Looking to get into stump grinding as a side business for now and later on make it a full time business , im limited for capital to start the business so i was looking into smaller walk behind grinders to grt started and build a name , there are no stump grinding companys or services...




www.arboristsite.com










Stump grinding questions


I have a Vermeer sc252 stump grinder, we been using it alot lately, but new to the business. It has been in alot of large pine stumps last couple weeks. I was looking at machine today and noticed it has some cracking around the belt cover shield and also some cracking on my cutter wheel belt...




www.arboristsite.com


----------



## Capt.kramer (Apr 26, 2022)

pdqdl said:


> There is a great deal of good advice on that topic; have you read some of the other posts?
> 
> It's not that we don't wish to help, but this is such a common question that we kinda get tired of posting the same stuff. Try some of these threads:
> 
> ...


Yea, I’ve been trying to do plenty of research and haven’t seen much info on the two nicer machines for sale in my area. One is a toro stx-38 and the other a Bandit SG-40. I’ll keep looking around though. Thanks


----------



## Del_ (Apr 27, 2022)

Carlton, Rayco and Vermeer are three top notch names.

I like wireless remote control.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 27, 2022)

Capt.kramer said:


> Yea, I’ve been trying to do plenty of research and haven’t seen much info on the two nicer machines for sale in my area. One is a toro stx-38 and the other a Bandit SG-40. I’ll keep looking around though. Thanks



I am particularly not fond of anything Toro. It's not their equipment isn't well made, because it is usually very good stuff. I just hate the fact that everything is proprietary, and there are no aftermarket parts to be had. Everything about their equipment is built so that you must get the OEM part, and they do their best to gouge the hell out of you when you need a part. 
Example: I have a Toro groundsmaster. The hydraulic motors that drive the 5 blades cost close to a grand each, and you cannot even buy a seal kit. NO parts whatsoever for those hydraulic motors. And the hydraulic motors can only be bought from Toro.

Conversely, I love Bandit equipment. I'd snap up a Bandit stumper just on account of the brand name, providing it was in decent condition.


----------



## Capt.kramer (Apr 27, 2022)

I appreciate all the advice. Looks like I’ll be getting the Bandit SG-40. Going to take a look at it Sunday. Seems like a well taken care of machine with only 160hrs


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 28, 2022)

Tree Felling Group said:


> Stump grinding is a niche part of the tree trimming services industry. According to IBISWorld, this is a $21 billion industry that’s experienced 6.7 percent annual growth over the past five years. With such strong growth and no dominant company in the niche, there are many opportunities for new business owners.


According to a Google search, you poached all those pictures on your website...


----------

